# Notaus Reihenschaltung



## Mcop2001de (17 September 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe gehört das man Notausschalter und Türkontakte seid neuesten nicht mehr in Reihe auf  ein Notausmodul legen darf sondern nur noch paralle auf ein Fail-save Modul oder CPU.
Ist da was dran?
Und wenn ja warum wurde die Änderung gemacht?

Gruß

Mcop2001de


----------



## Sockenralf (17 September 2010)

Hallo,

?????

Bist du sicher, daß du nichts verwechselst?

Wie soll eine Paralellschaltung von Not-Halt-Tastern funktionieren?
Erst wenn beide betätigt sind bleibt die Maschine stehen? *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## Deltal (17 September 2010)

"darf" ist relativ.

Ich denke mal du spielst auf die neue Maschinenrichtlinie an, diese ist jedoch noch nicht Pflicht. Außerdem kommt es auf die Risiken und Gefahren an, welche technischen Maßnahmen getroffen werden müssen.

Das ganze herum um die neue MRL ist doch recht umfangreich wenn man bei 0 anfängt.


----------



## Deltal (17 September 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Erst wenn beide betätigt sind bleibt die Maschine stehen? *ROFL*




"Sind sie sicher das sie die Maschine stoppen wollen?"


----------



## Mcop2001de (17 September 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

mit der Paralle Schaltung meine ich das jeder Notausschalter und Türkontaktschalter auf einen eigenen Eingang an den Fail-save Modulen oder CPU gelegt werden muss.
Wir haben eine Maschine wo ein Festo Drehtisch gegen einen Servomotor getauscht werden soll. Wir haben uns nun ein Angebot von einer Firma erstellen lassen. in diesem Angebot soll die nun die kompletten Sicherheitseinrichtungen aus getauscht werden und mit einer Fail-CPU gesteuert werden.
Laut Aussage der Firma sollen die Türkontaktschalter (Schmersal) nicht mehr zulässig sein und auch das Eingebaute Notauschaltgerät(PNOZ) soll nicht mehr zugelassen sein.
Das erscheint mir etwas merkwürdig.

Mcop2001de


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

wenn die Firma, eine solche Änderung an einer Maschine durchführt, würde
ich das als wesentliche Änderung ansehen, die Maschine kann anscheinend
schneller werden und die Leistung für das Aggregat wird vlt. auch erhöht.

Dieses hat zur folge das eine neue Gefahrenanlyse erstellt werden muß, 
wenn diese dann ergibt das, das Sicherheitstechnische Umfeld nicht den
Ansprüchen des Umbaus genügt oder nicht mehr stand der Technik ist, 
kann es schon erforderlich sein das auszutauschen bzw. anzupassen.

Ich würde mal tippen das der Auftragnehmer die neuen Maschinenricht-
linie heran gezogen hat, das macht die Sache nicht gerade leicht für ihn.

Ach ja das einzel heranziehen der Sicherheitselemente kann schon sinn
machen, um festzustellen ob an einen irgendein Fehler z.b. Querschluß
vorhanden ist oder das Testen der Türkontakt Schalter überhaubt zu
ermöglichen.


----------



## Mcop2001de (17 September 2010)

Das wäre schon richtig wenn eine größere gefahr von der Maschine ausgehen würde das tut es aber nicht den sowohl die Taktzeit wie auch das aufgewendete Drehmoment bleiben identisch desweiteren ist die Maschine ca. 1 Jahr alt also auch keine veralterte Technik in dem Sinne. Der austauch soll nur dem einsparen von Druckluft dienen und mehr nicht.
Daher auch meine Frage den nur um einzusparen weit über 10.000 € auszugeben und daduch 100-200€ im Jahr zu sparen macht keinen sinn.
Wie gesagt die Maschinen Bedingungen bleiben Identisch.

Mcop2001de


----------



## Proxy (17 September 2010)

Hi,

wenn ich da von dir richtig verstehe sind absofort keine Not-Aus geräte mehr erlaubt? Sowas wie PNOZ o. 3TK ect.? Hmmm dann find ich es komisch das neue Produkte dafür entwickelt werden.
Ich vermute mal, hier liegt die betonung auf vermute, dass diese Regel für F-CPU's gilt und dieses besagt das keine Schaltelemente in reihe auf einen Eingang dürfen.
Das alte system mit 5 notaus auf Pnoz bleibt.

Hab hier nichts gefunden was dagegen spricht: http://www.schmersal.com/cms1/opencms/media/loader?id=7800&type=pdf&download=true


----------



## Deltal (17 September 2010)

Auch mit der neuen MRL sind solche Sicherheitsbausteine noch zulässig. 

Eine Failsafe SPS reduziert den Verdrahtungsaufwand und man ist damit "immer auf der richtigen Seite".

Von wie vielen Sicherheitseinrichtungen reden wir? Bei einem Türschalter und einem Not-Halt würde ich keine F.CPU einsetzen. Wenn jedoch noch nen paar Lichtschranken und so Geschichten wie sichere Geschwinigkeit sicherer Halt usw. dazukommen macht es schon Sinn.


----------



## MSB (17 September 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du spielst auf die neue Maschinenrichtlinie an, diese ist jedoch noch nicht Pflicht. Außerdem kommt es auf die Risiken und Gefahren an, welche technischen Maßnahmen getroffen werden müssen.



Sorry, ich behaupte zwar mal, das du das richtige meinst, aber liest du das von dir geschriebene eigentlich auch?
Die neue MRL alias 2006/42/EG ist seit 31.12.2009 absolut Pflicht, ohne die geringste Möglichkeit zur Diskussion.
Lediglich die Vermutungswirkung der EN954-1 wurde verlängert, hat mit der MRL aber (pauschal) nichts zu tun.


Im konkreten Fall hier wäre zunächst mal zu klären ob es sich beim beschriebenen Umbau
um eine wesentliche Änderung handelt.
Wenn die Gefahren objektiv gleich bleiben, würde ich das prinzipiell mal verneinen,
somit ist auch keine grundsätzliche Anpassung der Sicherheitstechnik notwendig.
Möglichkeiten zum sicheren Halt bieten die meisten modernen Antriebssysteme üblicherweise auch,
sodass auch von dieser Seite kein erheblicher Aufwand notwendig sein dürfte.

Also ist das für mich hier eigentlich der Einbau der Antriebstechnik + ein wenig Softwareänderung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

aber er wird nicht umher kommen die gefahr neu zu bewerten und eine
neue Auslegung und Berechnung der Sicherheisttechnik zu machen.

Ich unterstelle mal das die Pneumatik später anders geschaltet wird,
wie der Servo Umrichter, gerade durch die anmerkungen vom Manuel.
Der Servo mag zwar einen Eingang für sicheres Stillsetzen haben, aber
das wirkt sich anders aus wie die abschaltung eines Pneumatischen
Aktors. 

Dieses mal eben tauschen ist nicht mehr nach den neuen MRL. Wenn
die Gefahr auch nicht größer wird, muß aber dieser Umbau bewertet
werden, da die Gefahren anders gegliedert sind, z.b. Elektrische Gefahr.

Eine Elektrische Gefahr ist etwas anderes wie eine Pneumatische, da
die Energieform eine andere ist. Eine undichte Leitung macht vlt. nur
krach, aber eine beschädigte Ader führt zu einen Stromschlag.


----------



## Mcop2001de (17 September 2010)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe muss ich eine neue Beurteilung machen und das nach den neuen MRL richtig?
Das heist dann das ich einen solche Fail-CPU einsetzen muss das es mit Notausmodulen nicht mehr ausgeführt werden darf?

Der sicherheits Kreis Bestand aus einem Schmersal Türschalter der die Spannungsversorgung für die Ausgänge einer Logo getrennt hat.

Ich habe bei Inbetriebnahme der Anlage noch zwei weiter Türschalter und ein Notausschaltgerät nachgerüstet um bewegliche teile durch Türen abzudecken. Desweiteren habe ich ein Ventil zur Duckluft Abschaltung nachgerüstet.

Die Anlage ist nach den Umbauten komplett gekappselt. 

Kann ich nicht auch die Versorgung für den Servo Trennen oder den Nothalt eingang des Servos über des Notausrelais führen.

Mcop2001


----------



## MSB (17 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> aber er wird nicht umher kommen die gefahr neu zu bewerten und eine
> neue Auslegung und Berechnung der Sicherheisttechnik zu machen.


Aus der Bewertung der Gefahr ergibt sich letzten Endes irgendwann:
Wesentliche Änderung ja oder nein.
Wenn Ja, dann Auslegung der KOMPLETTEN Maschine nach neuer MRL.
Falls Nein, gilt die zum Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens gültige Stand, hier also alte MRL.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich unterstelle mal das die Pneumatik später anders geschaltet wird,
> wie der Servo Umrichter, gerade durch die anmerkungen vom Manuel.
> Der Servo mag zwar einen Eingang für sicheres Stillsetzen haben, aber
> das wirkt sich anders aus wie die abschaltung eines Pneumatischen
> Aktors.


Sicher muss das bewertet werden (mehr aber auch nicht), aber ich habe durch den elektrischen Antrieb kein konzeptionsbedingtes schlechteres Sicherheitsverhalten,
somit auch hier: eher keine wesentliche Änderung.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Eine Elektrische Gefahr ist etwas anderes wie eine Pneumatische, da
> die Energieform eine andere ist. Eine undichte Leitung macht vlt. nur
> krach, aber eine beschädigte Ader führt zu einen Stromschlag.


Der Stromschlag ist hierauf bezogen zweitrangig, der Stromausfall unter Umständen aber ganz interessant in der Betrachtung.
Das Risiko des Stromschlages mag zwar bestehen, lässt sich durch FI und Co. aber ganz gut beherrschen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

Eigentlich hast du schon alles falsch gemacht, du hast einfach nach-
gerüstet. Wenn es auch "Augenscheinlich" richtig oder sicherer ist,
gibt es bestimmte Regeln die beachtet und eingalten werden müssen.

Mit alles Falsch machen meine ich, das du keine Bewertung deiner 
umbauten gemacht hast, wenn es so wäre, könnte sich deine Frage
garnicht aufwerfen.

Der Maschinenlieferant hat natürlich Glück, der ist durch deinen Umbau
erstmal außenvor, wenn da etwas passiert sagt der einfach, da hat je-
mand gefummelt, das ist nicht mehr unsere Maschine sondern irgendwas
anderes.

Um noch etwas richtig zu stellen, Not Aus Relais sind immer noch stand
der Technik und die erste wahl, Sicherheits SPS'en sind keine pflicht.

Wenn du heute einen Not-Aus, eine Sicherheitslichtschranke, Schaltglieder
wie Schütze für Sicherheitstechnik einsetzt mußt du Sie bewerten ob Sie
der Gefahr entsprechend richtig ausgelegt sind und du musst nachweisen,
das Sie in der Auslegung der Maschinenlebensdauer entsprechen.
Dieses ganze muß du natürlich Dokumentieren und Archivieren. 

Deine Maschine ist Faktisch nicht mehr CE Konform und darf nicht be-
trieben werden. Wenn da ein Unfall passiert, wird unter Umständen von
Polizei, Amt für Arbeitsschutz und Staatsanwalt geprüft, was da los
ist. Du kannst Privat mit deinen ganzen Vermögen für evtl. Schäden 
haften.

Ich würde gleich am Montag den Hauptschalter mit einen Vorhängeschloß
abschließen, die Maschine mit einen Trassierband absperren und deinen
Chef beichten das du da Mist gemacht hast und sagen das auf dieser
Maschine bis auf weiteres nicht mehr Produziert werden darf.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Sicher muss das bewertet werden (mehr aber auch nicht), aber ich habe durch den elektrischen Antrieb kein konzeptionsbedingtes schlechteres Sicherheitsverhalten,
> somit auch hier: eher keine wesentliche Änderung.


 
Das sehe ich anders Manuel, was kann Passieren wenn der Motor irgend-
wie durchgeht oder schneller dreht als die Maschine hergibt. Muß da vlt.
jetzt ein Drehzahlwächter verbaut werden. Die Gefahr kann durchaus
größer werden.



MSB schrieb:


> Der Stromschlag ist hierauf bezogen zweitrangig, der Stromausfall unter Umständen aber ganz interessant in der Betrachtung.
> Das Risiko des Stromschlages mag zwar bestehen, lässt sich durch FI und Co. aber ganz gut beherrschen.


 
Wenn er den Motor da nachrüstet muß er, dieses Meßtechnisch auch 
erfassen. Hoffentlich hat er die Technischen möglichkeiten dazu, nicht
jeder hat einen Maschinentester in seiner Werkstatt.
Beherschen kann mann einen Elektrischen Umbau auf jeden Fall, wenn
mann weiß wie der richtige Weg ist.


----------



## MSB (17 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders Manuel, was kann Passieren wenn der Motor irgend-
> wie durchgeht oder schneller dreht als die Maschine hergibt. Muß da vlt.
> jetzt ein Drehzahlwächter verbaut werden. Die Gefahr kann durchaus
> größer werden.


Kann ich zwar nicht widersprechen, ist letzten Endes aber die Verantwortung des Konstruckteurs im konkreten Fall.
Nochmal:
Sicher muss jede Änderung bewertet werden.
Das konkrete Ergebnis entscheidet dann über den Maßnahmenkatalog, bei welchem die "wesentliche Veränderung" einen erheblichen Einfluss hat.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn er den Motor da nachrüstet muß er, dieses Meßtechnisch auch
> erfassen. Hoffentlich hat er die Technischen möglichkeiten dazu, nicht
> jeder hat einen Maschinentester in seiner Werkstatt.
> Beherschen kann mann einen Elektrischen Umbau auf jeden Fall, wenn
> mann weiß wie der richtige Weg ist.


Nicht zu vergessen das man Elektrofachkraft sein muss, was definitionsgemäß auf den
überwiegenden Teil der Elektriker, geschweige denn Ingenieure schon mal pauschal nicht zutrifft ... also wollen wir das ganze mal nicht bis zum Exzess treiben.


----------



## MSB (17 September 2010)

P.S.
Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Sistema-Bibliothek für Stuxnet? *ROFL*


----------



## Safety (17 September 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich versuche mal eine wenig Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.

Die Problematik liegt im System, es gibt bei Kategorie 3 oder 4  zwei Kanäle, hier kann es bei einer Reihenschaltung zu unentdeckten Kurzschlüssen kommen. Hierbei würde ein entsprechendes Sicherheitsrelais auf Kanalfehler reagieren. Aber bei einer weiteren Betätigung eines in Reihe liegenden SRP/CS würde der Fehler überschrieben und somit nicht erkannt.

Jetzt muss man sich die Anforderungen der Kategorien ansehen:
_Kategorie 3_
_SRP/CS der Kategorie 3 müssen so gestaltet werden, dass ein einzelner Fehler in einem dieser Teile nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führt. Wenn immer in angemessener Weise durchführbar, muss ein einzelner Fehler bei oder vor der nächsten Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion erkannt werden._

Die Anforderung wird nicht erfüllt, da es durch einfache Maßnahmen möglich ist!? Kann man drüber Streiten was ist „angemessener Weise“?

_Kategorie 4:_
_- der einzelne Fehler bei oder vor der nächsten Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion erkannt wird, z. B. unmittelbar, beim Einschalten oder am Ende eines Maschinenzyklus,_

_aber wenn diese Erkennung nicht möglich ist, dann darf die Anhäufung von unerkannten Fehlern nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen._

Hier kann man ganz Sicher sein, erfüllt die Reihenschaltung nicht, da es durch eine Anhäufung zu einem Ausfall kommen kann.

Jetzt unterscheidet man zwischen Not-Halt/Aus und Verriegelungsschaltern mit und ohne Zuhaltung verwendet für die Sicherheitsfunktion Sicherheitsbezogene Stoppfunktion eingeleitet durch eine Schutzeinrichtung. 

Man kann bei Not-Halt Systemen davon ausgehen, dass nur ein Not-Halt/Aus Taster betätigt wird. Siehe hier zu auch BGIA Bericht Beispiel 29, und somit das überschreiben des Fehlers verhindern. Auch zu beachten was da noch alles im Beispiel 29 steht, es müssen alle Anforderungen der Kategorie erfüllt werden!!!!

Bei Beweglichen Trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen mit Verriegelungsschalter, sieht das aber anders aus, hier kann man im Regelfall nicht davon ausgehen. Auch Spielt der Diagnosedeckungsgrad eine Rolle bei der Ermittlung des Performance Levels.



Dies ist meine Interpretation. Es gibt hierzu auch andere Meinungen die aber in meinen Augen nicht schlüssig sind.


----------



## Deltal (17 September 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Sorry, ich behaupte zwar mal, das du das richtige meinst, aber liest du das von dir geschriebene eigentlich auch?
> Die neue MRL alias 2006/42/EG ist seit 31.12.2009 absolut Pflicht, ohne die geringste Möglichkeit zur Diskussion.
> Lediglich die Vermutungswirkung der EN954-1 wurde verlängert, hat mit der MRL aber (pauschal) nichts zu tun.



Richtig, ich meinte die EN13849, die ja zur MRL gehört, aber erst 2012 Pflicht wird. Danke für den Hinweis auf die ungenaue Umgangssprache 
Mein Kopf ist ein Sieb, aber die Auswahlkriterien für die elek. Systeme haben sich mit der neuen 2006/42 nicht so gravierend geändert. Der dicke Unterschied kommt erst wenn man die EN954 nicht mehr anwenden kann/will.

Generell will sich bei dem Thema niemand sicher festlegen (z.B. ob das jetzt ein Umbau ist oder nicht). Genau wie es in der Theorie ein Problem ist, ob man in einem KAT 3 System die Kontakte von Not-Halt Schaltern in Reihe an das Auswertegerät anschliessen kann. In der Praxis "stört" es die wenigsten.

Die 10k€ resultieren in dieser Unsicherheit, deswegen werden die großen Geschütze aufgefahren.


----------



## Safety (17 September 2010)

Hallo, 
es ist auch in der Praxis möglich eine Kategorie 3 und PLe mit Not-Halt/Aus Tastern in Reihe zuerreichen!


----------



## Safety (18 September 2010)

Hallo,
ob die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 anzuwenden ist hängt meiner Meinung nach vom Einsatzfall ab. Die MRL fordert, den Stand der Technik, die EN 954-1 macht keine Angaben zur Programmierbaren Sicherheitstechnik, also kann man diese hier auch nicht anwenden.
Was bedeutet die 13849-1 greift sofort.

Es ist jedem anzuraten sich gleich mit der Umsetzung zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Mcop2001de (18 September 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten ich bin jetzt einbischen Schlauer.

Und als Hinweis für Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
Die Maschine wurde nach dem einbau der zusätzlichen Sicherheitseinrichtungen von einem externen Sicherheitbeauftragten der BG abgenommen also einfach mal umbauen machen wir auch nicht.

Aber vielen Dank nochmals


Mcop2001de


----------

